# CNC vadība / mehānika >  CNC komponentu pasūtijums

## Amazons

Taisos pasūtīt šādas tādas specifiskas mantiņas no http://www.homanndesigns.com/ - pamatā tur ir labas kvalitātes CNC elektronika
Ja kādam ir interese samzināt sūtīšanas izmaksas tad laipni lūgti pieteikties. Mani interesējošās lietas ir jau grozā un pasūtījumu apstiprināšu rītvakar (šovakar). Pieteikšanās un jautājumi te vai labāk PZ.
Vēlāk iespējams vilciens būs prom un nākamais pēc kāda laika

----------

